# Hacking my manual reel mower to 1/4 inch



## jt99715 (Aug 10, 2020)

Just bought this American 1204-14. Cuts 1/2 inch stock. I am running bent grass. I want to hack this thing down to 1/4 inch. Anyone know how I may be able to lower this bedknife? Ive seen a video on youtube where the guy drilled an extra hole for the roller but it doesnt seem possible with this particular model. Thanks


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@jt99715 sorry I don't know exactly how to pull that off but I would be curious if lowering the HOC down that low for a non-powered model would leave awful washbording since It's likely HOC would be much less than FOC (Except for something like a Hudson star designed to do so). Does it washboard at 1/2"?


----------



## jt99715 (Aug 10, 2020)

mowww said:


> @jt99715 sorry I don't know exactly how to pull that off but I would be curious if lowering the HOC down that low for a non-powered model would leave awful washbording since It's likely HOC would be much less than FOC (Except for something like a Hudson star designed to do so). Does it washboard at 1/2"?


Ya it is washboarding a small amount at 1/2 inch. I just did multiple passes to clean it up. I have a small area so the extra work is no biggie.

I bought a used mcclane that can cut at 1/4 inch but I'm terrified to run it on my newly seeded bent. Only been 12 days since seeding. The mcclane needs a sharpening and new drive wheels. I'm hesitant to invest $100 on the new wheels on such an old mower.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

My 7 blade manual only goes to 3/8 maximum. That's with no roller in the rear and perfect level conditions. You also need weight in the rear to prevent bounce. Check out my thread on custom roller on my manual reel mower.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=336759#p336759

You may be able to reel mow at .5 daily with your manual until you feel your bent is established.


----------



## jt99715 (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I'll check out your post now. &#128077;


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

mowww said:


> @jt99715 sorry I don't know exactly how to pull that off but I would be curious if lowering the HOC down that low for a non-powered model would leave awful washbording since It's likely HOC would be much less than FOC (Except for something like a Hudson star designed to do so). Does it washboard at 1/2"?


Noob to reel mowing here, how does HOC relate to FOC (assuming FOC means "frequency of clip" in this case). I understand what both of those mean by themselves but I don't understand the physics behind a lower HOC and increased washboarding. I believe it though, because I began experiencing some washboarding when dropping to 1" from 1.25" on my PRG.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

To be honest it washboards at any height but the taller the grass the less noticable. If grass blades are taller the can frey left, right, up, or down. Think of it like a hair cut. Long shaggy hair getting cut is less noticable than clipper marks on a number 1 buzz cut high and tight. The less blades the more tiny mowhawks all of the grass.

My 7 blade has washboarding at over 1" just like a 4 blade however it is almost not noticable at all. It looks like a flat clean cut. Even 11 blade greens mowers technically have washboarding but its a matter of noticable washboarding. The distance between each blade cut is what matters. Is my blade cutting 4 times in 1" or 4 times in a 1/4".


----------

